
Java was released 25 years ago - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(programming_language)
======
teambayleaf
I'm always surprised that Java is actually _younger_ than Python, and is as
old as Ruby.

Hell even JavaScript is just 9 months younger than Java (both born in 1995).

